# Windrush winter warmer + Performance cycles winter series



## WychwoodTrev (11 Jan 2012)

Ok guys and gals

who fancies doing either of these
http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/12-32/

Or

http://www.performancecycles.co.uk/mini/

I am planning on doing both of them cracking value

the performance cycles is this sunday


----------



## Amanda P (26 Jan 2013)

I'm signed up for the Windrush Winter Warmer (and the nearby Chippenham Flapjack the following week). Anyone else?


----------

